# Is it just me or is Chromium unavailable in latest pgk repo for 12.1-RELEASE-p2?



## jdrch (Mar 16, 2020)

Just wondering the above. I'm tracking the 
	
	



```
latest
```
 pkg repository, and chromium is unavailable there. Or at least 
	
	



```
pkg search chromium
```
 doesn't turn anything up. Any ideas?


----------



## shkhln (Mar 16, 2020)

https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/builds/default:default:121amd64:528141:beefy6#new_failed:

```
../../v8/src/heap/heap.h:29:10: fatal error: 'src/objects/string-table.h' file not found
```


```
gen/v8/torque-generated/src/builtins/array-copywithin-tq-csa.cc:2:10: fatal error: 'src/builtins/builtins-bigint-gen.h' file not found
```

I suggest notifying the maintainer(s).


----------



## jdrch (Mar 16, 2020)

shkhln said:


> I suggest notifying the maintainer(s).



Will do, thanks!


----------



## jdrch (Mar 16, 2020)

Update: emailed them.


----------



## jdrch (Mar 16, 2020)

shkhln Question: how did you find that build failure? I went to the site trying to locate it myself inductively and couldn't.


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 16, 2020)

jdrch said:


> went to the site trying to locate it myself inductively and couldn't


It's the worst user interface ever. Finding something there is black magic / witchcraft.


----------



## shkhln (Mar 16, 2020)

jdrch said:


> how did you find that build failure?



Open the status page, click on the icon to the left of "Package Builds", type "121amd64" into the search box, click on the number in the "default" entry (default = latest repo), check all the failed/skipped ports. If there is nothing there, click on the "previous build" link and check failed/skipped ports again.



freebsd_noob said:


> It's the worst user interface ever.



It's expertly obfuscated, that's all.


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 16, 2020)

shkhln said:


> It's expertly obfuscated, that's all.


I am neither an expert nor a wizard. But it would be nice if i too could find things over there.


----------



## jdrch (Mar 17, 2020)

shkhln So my email to the devs was rejected because I'm not on the mailing list ... I really don't think I should have to join a mailing list - thereby subjecting myself to notifications for issues I'm not interested in - to report a bug, but hey.

Anyway, much appreciate the detailed instructions for the pkg site. Very helpful.



shkhln said:


> It's expertly obfuscated, that's all.



I actually think it's pretty clear once it's explained. Things can be intuitive, documented, both, or neither. Only that last one is absolutely unacceptable. The rest can be worked with depending on the user's time, patience, knowledge, and experience.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 18, 2020)

jdrch said:


> subjecting myself to notifications for issues I'm not interested in


You can turn that off in the signup area. You can also report bugs on bugzilla and not receive email there, too.


----------



## jdrch (Mar 18, 2020)

drhowarddrfine said:


> You can turn that off in the signup area.



Really? I was always of the impression that if you disabled that you'd never get any notifications about replies to your problem. Or is that not the case?



drhowarddrfine said:


> You can also report bugs on bugzilla and not receive email there, too.



This bugzilla? If it is, I didn't know you could report problems with ported packages there. I fully expected to get shot reporting anything that doesn't live inside FreeBSD proper if I tried that.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2020)

jdrch said:


> This bugzilla? If it is, I didn't know you could report problems with ported packages there.


All bugs are reported there. For ports, for the base, even for errors in the documentation.

Note that build errors are usually automatically sent to the maintainer.


----------



## jdrch (Mar 18, 2020)

SirDice said:


> All bugs are reported there. For ports, for the base, even for errors in the documentation.



Thanks! I reported a www/firefox bug there last night 



SirDice said:


> Note that build errors are usually automatically sent to the maintainer.



OK, good to know.


----------



## jdrch (Apr 2, 2020)

FWIW, Chromium is now back in the latest pkg repo for 12.1-RELEASE-p3. Installed just now and it seems to be working well. Be sure to follow the post-installation notes.


----------

